# Mrfixit first steps



## mrfixit (Jul 12, 2016)

Just want to say hi to the forum. I have been coming to Italy for 19 years now but just made my first serious visit to start a new life in this beautiful land. I have now found my region (Abruzzo), done some major paperwork toward residency. Now its back to the Uk to save my deposit. Hope to speak with you all in the near future.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

*Welcome*

From another who has just joined and has obvious location links, welcome


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome, both of you, to the forum. Don't hesitate to drop a question when you run into something you'd like help with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

